# I'm Calling Out Some, (IF NOT ALL) PAX!!! ....please read



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

We've all heard it from some PAX.
"I love Uber" because:
- It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
- Drivers are friendly
- I like using the app
- I can use it in other cities
- I can use it to pick up friends/relatives
blah, blah, blah,............. and so on!

Well I say 'eff all of you scum PAX who love to praise 
Uber and all it does for their quality of life.

Why so harsh you ask? Well, I'll explain.
NOT ONCE, EVER, has any PAX vocally proclaimed
that one of, if not the overwhelming reason why they LOVE Uber is:

*"I DON'T HAVE TO TIP!"*

We all know its' true, right cherished PAX?
And yet not one of you has the balls to admit it!

Thank you for reading.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> *"I DON'T HAVE TO TIP!"*


You have it a little wrong. Uber's motto since the inception of the X platform nearly 3 years ago has always been.

*"NO NEED TO TIP"*


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have it a little wrong. Uber's motto since the inception of the X platform nearly 3 years ago has always been.
> 
> *"NO NEED TO TIP"*


Same thing, just different semantics.
Ok, would love to hear a PAX proclaim out loud to a driver, "no need to tip"
However, every PAX now knows about Ubers in app tipping. They KNOWINGLY turn an
oblique eye to tipping Uber drivers, whether via cash or in the app!


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

A non-tipper is always a non-tipper. There are so many of them. 
80% of Uber's trips are less than $10 and so does the percentage of non-tippers.
Both have one thing in common. THEY ARE CHEAP.
Uber is a CHEAP brand. Most people know this.
Also, CHEAP and CHEAT most of time go together.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
2 newbie drivers I know were unaware there is now a tip option on the app.
It's morons like that and plenty others that have helped ruin it for the rest of us as well.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Wow, another legitimate reason not tip because driver declined to take it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
> One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
> One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
> One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
> ...


Wow. That is unbelievable!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
> One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
> One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
> One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
> ...


Proof is voluminous that ignorant drivers are making the entire thing worse for the rest of us. Drivers like that are uber's dream. Hopeless, ignorant, and willing to work for stale bread.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Proof is voluminous that ignorant drivers are making the entire thing worse for the rest of us. Drivers like that are uber's dream. Hopeless, ignorant, and willing to work for stale bread.


They are not ignorant. They are just stupid. People with no education make perfect uber drivers. You can tell when you meet them. Just ask them if they like uber. The really dumb ones are the happy ones. They are your point of reference and competition


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


Blame Uber not the riders.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


You have me all wrong! I extend the same courtesies to my riders. I ensure that I treat them the exact same way I would want to be treated.
Guess your just luckier with your market, because other than that, logic fails to explain it!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> They are not ignorant. They are just stupid. People with no education make perfect uber drivers. You can tell when you meet them. Just ask them if they like uber. The really dumb ones are the happy ones. They are your point of reference and competition


LOL! I drove a young guy the other night and he asked how I like uber I said I like it enough but honestly wish there were less drivers as I wait too long between pings. He said I was the first guy he has asked that question to who had any sort of a critique. He could tell the others were BSing me. He gave me a modest tip.



upyouruber said:


> You have me all wrong! I extend the same courtesies to my riders. I ensure that I treat them the exact same way I would want to be treated.
> Guess your just luckier with your market, because other than that, logic fails to explain it!


I believe some people are prone to tip some aren't. In some cases how you treat them can affect this but there are plenty of people I've driven who had a great ride, good conversation, and they leave no tip. Entitlement IS the problem--from riders. Some expect you to do all the things he mentioned and still won't tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've asked people who have told me they normally take uber if they tip their uber driver... nope..

And they end up tipping me in my dirty smelly old taxi with 300,000 miles on it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


 sorry, I really wish I could agree with you about your claim regarding tips being provided if the various acts you listed were performed by drivers, but almost none of my passengers that I do those things for on an almost daily basis tip, especially with the luggage thing. ESPECIALLY if they're millennials. Don't get me wrong, I'd say about 20% of my trips produce tips from passengers, but when those passengers are millennials, I don't even consider the possibility Of them being generous and tipping, even one dollar. It's like they don't have the basic tipping etiquette that has been taught to every other generation; it constantly blows my mind. I mean, even minors know to tip! I receive more tips from the few select minors that I've given rides to than all the millennials I've driven put together. It is crazy.

I would love any of the millennial Uber people site contributors and readers to provide input on why they think this is, specifically when someone has helped them with luggage, or gone out of their way to make their ride more pleasant or easier, safer, quicker, etc. Basically when they know their driver has gone above and beyond to improve things and has helped as much as they possibly could, why then do they not consider tipping?

I'm not sure if it's something they just don't know they should do, or if their parents told them they shouldn't tip, I really don't understand it. Unfortunately millennials are the majority of Uber passengers for me, I live in Los Angeles where the average age of people using rideshare is between 22 and 34 so I just need to understand why they don't Tip, I've come to the realization that it's not going to change, however I really really don't understand their adversity towards it. Senior citizens, baby boomers, Gen Xers, they're all pretty good about tipping. Millennials? Atrocious.

I mean, I had a bunch of trips last night with millennials that went great, we chatted & had a cool, fun conversations, laughed, one guy told me all about his new relationship and we were joking like we had known each other for decades. Each time, despite my knowing the odds were against me, I thought "this person is going to tip, I mean, how could they not? We laughed the entire ride and we talked like we were best friends, they thanked me 10 times for the wonderful ride, yada yada yada". Then, Per the usual, no tip. It still surprises me, and I just need to understand WHY. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated because I truly would love to know the reasons so I don't get frustrated and annoyed every time I pull up and see a millennial pax.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> sorry, I really wish I could agree with you about your claim regarding tips being provided if the various acts you listed were performed by drivers, but almost none of my passengers that I do those things for on an almost daily basis tip, especially with the luggage thing. ESPECIALLY if they're millennials. Don't get me wrong, I'd say about 20% of my trips produce tips from passengers, but when those passengers are millennials, I don't even consider the possibility Of them being generous and tipping, even one dollar. It's like they don't have the basic tipping etiquette that has been taught to every other generation; it constantly blows my mind. I mean, even minors know to tip! I receive more tips from the few select minors that I've given rides to than all the millennials I've driven put together. It is crazy.
> 
> I would love any of the millennial Uber people site contributors and readers to provide input on why they think this is, specifically when someone has helped them with luggage, or gone out of their way to make their ride more pleasant or easier, safer, quicker, etc. Basically when they know their driver has gone above and beyond to improve things and has helped as much as they possibly could, why then do they not consider tipping?
> 
> ...


.....I drive the cocktail hours in downtown Denver, thus I deal with millennials, constantly. I think it goes back to the entitled attitude. "Everyone has to do for ME but I am too good to do for others". I can only blame the parents for this attitude. No consequences for their actions.

I do receive tips from many, but not more than 20%. I find if they talk with me, a tip is a good chance. If they ignore me and treat me as their servant, no $. Since their parent's failed to teach them proper behavior in public, I try my best to train them....example:

4 female millennials dive in car. Start barking instructions and dictating all the places where we are going. I asked them repeatedly to plz enter the locations they want to go, in the app and in order. Asking very nicely.

They responded....we don't have time I will just tell you and started barking directions. Then began puffing on a vap pen and ignoring my request that they NOT smoke it in my car. Then I was informed that they were going to plug aux into my stereo and the pax in the front seat started playing with my stereo.

The air heads were so enthralled in themselves that they did not realise I had not started the trip and had gone only about 2 blocks. I had enough. I stopped, shut off the car, opened all the doors and said ride over unless You start following the rules. You should have seen their faces.

I explained that their bahvior was not acceptable in my car, that they must follow Uber's rules and enter their destinations.

At first the account holder tried to argue. I did not budge. She said then "just take us one more block and drop us at our car, and started slinging profanities. I suggested 4 times that they appeared intoxicated and should not drive. I even suggested requesting a new Uber if they could not follow the rules. I was told to F-off. Hmmmm. Ride over.

I took them to a parking lot 2 blocks away. They got out, still *****ing and throwing profanities.

I went to the other side of the lot, where they could not see me. Note that all if them were tanked. They piled into a luxury SUV.

I followed them for 3 blocks, saw a cop, stopped and reported them as driving drunk. The cop pulled them over two lights down, did road side and arrests the driver.

If there parents refuse to train their kids, we can.....

Drive safe


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Proof is voluminous that ignorant drivers are making the entire thing worse for the rest of us. Drivers like that are uber's dream. Hopeless, ignorant, and willing to work for stale bread.


I've given rides over time to around 10 passengers claiming to be fellow Uber drivers .All 10 failed to impress me in the IQ or common sense department. A rational or even semi intelligent conversation was totally out of the question .A box of rocks truly was smarter than some of them putting it as politely as possible. No surprise no tip from any of them either.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> .....I drive the cocktail hours in downtown Denver, thus I deal with millennials, constantly. I think it goes back to the entitled attitude. "Everyone has to do for ME but I am too good to do for others". I can only blame the parents for this attitude. No consequences for their actions.
> 
> I do receive tips from many, but not more than 20%. I find if they talk with me, a tip is a good chance. If they ignore me and treat me as their servant, no $. Since their parent's failed to teach them proper behavior in public, I try my best to train them....example:
> 
> ...


Omg you're my hero!!

I totally agree that it's part of their entitled attitude, however I really want to hear from millennials on this site to see what they have to say about the actual THINKING that goes with the entitlement, lack of tipping, etc. I don't understand how millennials are basically the only group that don't tip, regardless of how much a driver goes above and beyond for them.

A perfect example is this afternoon- I just got home from doing 4 quick trips: three were millennials or a group of millennials, and one was a couple in their forties. All four trips were short, very inexpensive rides for the passengers, basically minimum fares. The couple in their 40s tipped me; the millennials, all three groups of them, did not. I am wondering if millennials were taught while growing up that they SHOULD NOT tip, or if they were taught that tipping is unimportant, or if they were not taught anything about it and they simply aren't aware of the etiquette and ritual of tipping for good service. I'm truly curious because I am confused by the fact that an entire generation seems to possess the same attitude about the subject of tipping. It's a bit mind-blowing.

I guess I wouldn't care as much if they weren't the majority of my rides, but I live in a young city and although I do have passengers of all ages, the majority of them are between the ages of 20 and 34.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> LOL! I drove a young guy the other night and he asked how I like uber I said I like it enough but honestly wish there were less drivers as I wait too long between pings. He said I was the first guy he has asked that question to who had any sort of a critique. He could tell the others were BSing me. He gave me a modest tip.
> 
> I believe some people are prone to tip some aren't. In some cases how you treat them can affect this but there are plenty of people I've driven who had a great ride, good conversation, and they leave no tip. Entitlement IS the problem--from riders. Some expect you to do all the things he mentioned and still won't tip.


It has nothing to do witn entitlemet. It all about expectation. It expected that most, not all, customers will tip their serber, driver, etc. I get it, I was a waiter once myself and can say that about 90% of my customers tipped. Same when I drove a taxi. That is acceptable. Uber culture is not


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've asked people who have told me they normally take uber if they tip their uber driver... nope..
> 
> And they end up tipping me in my dirty smelly old taxi with 300,000 miles on it.


Very interesting. Yup, thanks to Uber.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

With the prices that these people pay, they definitely should be tipping! Total crap when they pay 3.99 and can't cough up a buck! Also, when they say " I'll tip you in the app." I bust out laughing, they ask why, I tell them 100% of people that say this NEVER tip. About 50% are shamed into doing so.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> .....I drive the cocktail hours in downtown Denver, thus I deal with millennials, constantly. I think it goes back to the entitled attitude. "Everyone has to do for ME but I am too good to do for others". I can only blame the parents for this attitude. No consequences for their actions.
> 
> I do receive tips from many, but not more than 20%. I find if they talk with me, a tip is a good chance. If they ignore me and treat me as their servant, no $. Since their parent's failed to teach them proper behavior in public, I try my best to train them....example:
> 
> ...


All I can say is.......YOU ARE AWESOME!!!  Yup, me too lately, have had enough of millenials. Hope that witch enjoys her DUI charge!



upyouruber said:


> It has nothing to do witn entitlemet. It all about expectation. It expected that most, not all, customers will tip their serber, driver, etc. I get it, I was a waiter once myself and can say that about 90% of my customers tipped. Same when I drove a taxi. That is acceptable. Uber culture is not
> 
> Very interesting. Yup, thanks to Uber.


What percentage of your cab PAXs tip?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Omg you're my hero!!
> 
> I totally agree that it's part of their entitled attitude, however I really want to hear from millennials on this site to see what they have to say about the actual THINKING that goes with the entitlement, lack of tipping, etc. I don't understand how millennials are basically the only group that don't tip, regardless of how much a driver goes above and beyond for them.
> 
> ...


You're probably not going to get too many answers here. If you want to know then you're probably going to have to flat-out ask some of your millennial passengers.

Honestly, even asking them I doubt you will get many good explanations. You will probably get a lot of "I don't knows" (not to be confused with "it never occured to me") and some answers that are so vague that they are completely without meaning. (Kind of like when I ask people why they smoke. Or more precisely, why they started smoking.)


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Granted it’s only $3 but it came from a millennial. Probably about 22 years old.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

When I started this as a part time gig to/from my regular job I never expected tips and I still don't, so when I get one I think - hey, look - a tip! So I guess it all depends on one's expectations, but clearly the REALITY is that most passengers DON'T tip, so if you choose to live in a make believe world where they do then you're setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I followed them for 3 blocks, saw a cop, stopped and reported them as driving drunk. The cop pulled them over two lights down, did road side and arrests the driver.
> 
> If there parents refuse to train their kids, we can.....
> 
> Drive safe


oh @(#*, now that's way better than getting a no-show cancel fee. When I got to the part where they wanted a drop off at your car I was thinking nah you gotta threaten to call the cops at that point. Driving drunk is a no no



Julescase said:


> Omg you're my hero!!
> 
> I totally agree that it's part of their entitled attitude, however I really want to hear from millennials on this site to see what they have to say about the actual THINKING that goes with the entitlement, lack of tipping, etc. I don't understand how millennials are basically the only group that don't tip, regardless of how much a driver goes above and beyond for them.
> 
> ...


Part of it may just be this simple: young people have less money. I typically don't expect a tip from people I'm driving to a minimum wage job and it doesn't bother me. But if I am driving some business people to the airport, yep I do want a tip. Business people suck at tipping even if they can expense it.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


this guy is an uber/lyft employee.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

God forbid someone is charged $10 for a service and actually expects to pay $10 for said service...


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have it a little wrong. Uber's motto since the inception of the X platform nearly 3 years ago has always been.
> 
> *"NO NEED TO TIP"*


how can anyone be "a little wrong"? is it like being a little dead?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


Exactly this. I'm not a fan of the act of tipping. If you want more money for a service or product, just charge me more! It's real simple.

That being said, as a driver, I do like tips because it does help pay the bills. Rather than complain, I did something about it and made my tablet tipping sign. I would make an average of $50 a night. I never pestered pax about it. I never downrated anyone for not tipping, but I still end up getting tipped while other drivers in my area say that they've never received a tip driving Uber.

Sometimes it's just your personality, it's how you carry yourself. Most would rather be bitter. I know 80% of the Ubers I've taken rarely even greet me. It's cool, I get it, you're probably on hour 10 of 16 for the day. I only take Uber on business so I pay with a company card, so i tip everyone. Those with better cars or better attitudes gets higher tips.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I’m a millenial. I took uber because I didn’t have to tip. When I’d take lyft I’d always give at least $3 because the prompt was there. I honestly didn’t realize how little drivers made until I became one. 

I also gave 4 stars all the time because I thought 4 was good, 5 was only for above and beyond. I think we forget that most pax truly don’t understand the way things work from a driver perspective. That’s why they are pax, not drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> how can anyone be "a little wrong"? is it like being a little dead?


He who is not busy being born is busy dying. I didn't know that I was getting critiqued for paraphrasing out of context.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He who is not busy being born is busy dying. I didn't know that I was getting critiqued for paraphrasing out of context.


out of context? you're 0 for 2 tonight. get some sleep. a "little wrong" indeed...*chuckles*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> out of context? you're 0 for 2 tonight. get some sleep. a "little wrong" indeed...*chuckles*


I don't have to tip.

No need to tip.

There's a big difference between them? I suppose since self gratifying Bud Bundy is your idol than you do see a big difference.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't have to tip.
> 
> No need to tip.
> 
> There's a big difference between them? I suppose since self gratifying Bud Bundy is your idol than you do see a big difference.


sleep, old man.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> .....I drive the cocktail hours in downtown Denver, thus I deal with millennials, constantly. I think it goes back to the entitled attitude. "Everyone has to do for ME but I am too good to do for others". I can only blame the parents for this attitude. No consequences for their actions.
> 
> I do receive tips from many, but not more than 20%. I find if they talk with me, a tip is a good chance. If they ignore me and treat me as their servant, no $. Since their parent's failed to teach them proper behavior in public, I try my best to train them....example:
> 
> ...


DOH!!! U did well!



Julescase said:


> Omg you're my hero!!
> 
> I totally agree that it's part of their entitled attitude, however I really want to hear from millennials on this site to see what they have to say about the actual THINKING that goes with the entitlement, lack of tipping, etc. I don't understand how millennials are basically the only group that don't tip, regardless of how much a driver goes above and beyond for them.
> 
> ...


Just today I had a pick up from an expensive steakhouse in downtown....I delivered 3 50's age peeps to two separate hotels.....2 expensive Hyatt's on a minimum fare ride. Two of the peeps didn't greet or say TY after the ride. The one man thanked me but I knew tip wasn't gonna be there. Easy one star.

So throw the 50's age pax in there. Most know better but not these snobs.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Exactly this. I'm not a fan of the act of tipping. If you want more money for a service or product, just charge me more! It's real simple.
> 
> That being said, as a driver, I do like tips because it does help pay the bills. Rather than complain, I did something about it and made my tablet tipping sign. I would make an average of $50 a night. I never pestered pax about it. I never downrated anyone for not tipping, but I still end up getting tipped while other drivers in my area say that they've never received a tip driving Uber.
> 
> Sometimes it's just your personality, it's how you carry yourself. Most would rather be bitter. I know 80% of the Ubers I've taken rarely even greet me. It's cool, I get it, you're probably on hour 10 of 16 for the day. I only take Uber on business so I pay with a company card, so i tip everyone. Those with better cars or better attitudes gets higher tips.


Can you please post a pic of your tablet sign?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Can you please post a pic of your tablet sign?


Ill do you one better and you can read up on my entire thread regarding the sign

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

I have not used this setup since in app tipping arrived. I plan on modifying the slides to reflect that next week.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> 4 female millennials dive in car. Start barking instructions and dictating all the places where we are going. I asked them repeatedly to plz enter the locations they want to go, in the app and in order. Asking very nicely.
> 
> They responded....we don't have time I will just tell you and started barking directions. Then began puffing on a vap pen and ignoring my request that they NOT smoke it in my car. Then I was informed that they were going to plug aux into my stereo and the pax in the front seat started playing with my stereo.
> 
> ...


This is the best story I've read in a long long time!!!!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Granted it's only $3 but it came from a millennial. Probably about 22 years old.


Not to mention it was also on top of a 3.8 Surge. That says more than it being a millenial.


----------



## Perez3000 (Aug 7, 2017)

Some millennials, not all, are just very cheap and may not have the disposable income. Many millennials saw their parents go through the Great Recession between 2006 to, say, 2011 or 2012. Homes foreclosed upon, cars repo'd, massive credit debt and parents unable to send their entitled little brats to the fancy private school or college of their choice.

Unlike when I was growing up in the 70's and 80's and had part time jobs (unheard of now since 40 year olds have taken the service industry jobs), these entitled little punks wake up with bills, big ones...cell phone $100+ per month, daily BS juicing and Starbucks $10-20 per day, BS yoga and spin classes/gym membership $100-200 per month, video game bill, kale and Swiss chard, recreational drugs, pumpkin flavored craft beer, Coachella/EDC tickets, buy crap on Amazon, etc., etc.,..by the time they are finished wasting whatever money they have, the idea of tipping their ride share driver doesn't even occur to them since they figure, big city, they will never see you again anyway.

Basically, millennials are inconsiderate, self centered, and anti-social with a short shelf life. Just wait until they get into their late 30's, 40's and beyond and they end up with no marketable skills and have to start all over by the time they reach 50.



Julescase said:


> sorry, I really wish I could agree with you about your claim regarding tips being provided if the various acts you listed were performed by drivers, but almost none of my passengers that I do those things for on an almost daily basis tip, especially with the luggage thing. ESPECIALLY if they're millennials. Don't get me wrong, I'd say about 20% of my trips produce tips from passengers, but when those passengers are millennials, I don't even consider the possibility Of them being generous and tipping, even one dollar. It's like they don't have the basic tipping etiquette that has been taught to every other generation; it constantly blows my mind. I mean, even minors know to tip! I receive more tips from the few select minors that I've given rides to than all the millennials I've driven put together. It is crazy.
> 
> I would love any of the millennial Uber people site contributors and readers to provide input on why they think this is, specifically when someone has helped them with luggage, or gone out of their way to make their ride more pleasant or easier, safer, quicker, etc. Basically when they know their driver has gone above and beyond to improve things and has helped as much as they possibly could, why then do they not consider tipping?
> 
> ...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX's.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


Snore. Same stuff, different day. I read it. You're welcome. It's just not news. It's the same "I'm the victim" BS from a disgruntled driver. EVERY driver should be disgruntled and every driver should stop driving until Uber fixes the mess they created but we just complain (edited) and drive and then complain (edited again) some more. Somehow Uber was able to cultivate the underbelly of the population to do as they please despite their constant cuts to drivers pay. I started driving in AZ at close to $1.50/mile and now I am still driving for .74/mile in Houston. Yes, I am stupid, but I need this "payday loan" for the periods of time I don't have any other income source available.


----------



## kaslos (Aug 18, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


I DO MOOR THAN THIS AND ALL I GET IS 5 STAR AND THAT 5 STAR DO NOT PAY MY BILLS


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I'm a millenial. I took uber because I didn't have to tip. When I'd take lyft I'd always give at least $3 because the prompt was there. I honestly didn't realize how little drivers made until I became one.
> 
> I also gave 4 stars all the time because I thought 4 was good, 5 was only for above and beyond. I think we forget that most pax truly don't understand the way things work from a driver perspective. That's why they are pax, not drivers.


I explained that 4 star is basically a fail to a young lady yesterday, and she was shocked. She thought she was giving a good rating with a 4. Sigh. Nope, I said that a 5 is an A, and 4,3,2,1 are Fs.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
> One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
> One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
> One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
> ...


I've been told that as well.



Skozoze said:


> I explained that 4 star is basically a fail to a young lady yesterday, and she was shocked. She thought she was giving a good rating with a 4. Sigh. Nope, I said that a 5 is an A, and 4,3,2,1 are Fs.


The really cool thing is that Lyft actually describes a 4* as "Good!"



R James said:


> When I started this as a part time gig to/from my regular job I never expected tips and I still don't, so when I get one I think - hey, look - a tip! So I guess it all depends on one's expectations, but clearly the REALITY is that most passengers DON'T tip, so if you choose to live in a make believe world where they do then you're setting yourself up for disappointment.


Agree. I drive for fares, not tips.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Granted it's only $3 but it came from a millennial. Probably about 22 years old.


Omg that's amazing! ESPECIALLY since it was a 3.8 surge so they were already paying a good chunk of change for the ride.

I'm just curious - do you have the fare breakdown of that ride? I would love to know how much Uber made on that trip; I really hope they made a lot less than you.



JimKE said:


> I've been told that as well.
> 
> The really cool thing is that Lyft actually describes a 4* as "Good!"
> 
> Agree. I drive for fares, not tips.


But things can CHANGE: ideas change, beliefs change, customs change, attitudes change. Just because tipping wasn't "necessary " originally, that doesn't mean it should be considered unnecessary NOW. Things change with time and thought; that's the cool thing about being a thinking, living, malleable life form.

I'm so over the folks who keep repeating "But BEFORE we didn't have to tip!" Or "the reason I used Uber was because I didn't need to even THINK about tipping!" Well, guess what? UBER changed the game on drivers by lowering pay and adding thousands more drivers to the road than necessary, and they also ADDED A TIPPING OPTION. So, if Uber can change in all those other ways and people keep requesting rides through their app, then why can't people change their morals and ideals and beliefs on the issue of tipping for good service?

And before anyone complains about the tipping culture in the US, it's here to stay and you should move to Italy or France if you despise tipping so much. If you can afford a cheap-ass Uber ride, you can part with $2 - $3 to thank your driver for getting you safely from Point A to Point B through the crazy streets of whatever city they're navigating. They'll appreciate the $2 WAY more than you'll miss it, believe me.

I *LOVE* tipping well, especially when the person is nice and drives safely. That's all it takes. I know they'll appreciate the $10 tip on their $7 fare and it will make their night. Giving is such a great feeling - and as a driver, it truly is SO nice to feel appreciated when you're busting your ass to feed your kids and pay your bills. As a former server, I remember the wonderful feeling I'd get when a customer left a fat tip, it really would make my WEEK. When I took taxis, I always always gave a 20% tip minimum. $65 ride? $20 tip. It's WHAT YOU DO AS A DECENT HUMAN BEING. Taxi drivers and Uber drivers are driving because we need money- not for the fun of it or the badges or the ****ing 5-stars or the GD 5-star comments. That shit doesn't pay my bills. Fares and tips do, however.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Omg that's amazing! ESPECIALLY since it was a 3.8 surge so they were already paying a good chunk of change for the ride.
> 
> I'm just curious - do you have the fare breakdown of that ride? I would love to know how much Uber made on that trip; I really hope they made a lot less than you.
> 
> ...


You are correct things do change over time and tipping was not always done in the US and hopefully over time it will go away once again.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are correct things do change over time and tipping was not always done in the US and hopefully over time it will go away once again.


Well let's first get millennials to START the tipping; a thing cannot go away until it appears!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Well let's first get millennials to START the tipping; a thing cannot go away until it appears!


Millennials are the start of the end of tipping as they age and teach their children the entire tipping thing will fall apart.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've given rides over time to around 10 passengers claiming to be fellow Uber drivers .All 10 failed to impress me in the IQ or common sense department. A rational or even semi intelligent conversation was totally out of the question .A box of rocks truly was smarter than some of them putting it as politely as possible. No surprise no tip from any of them either.


Two of the 3 pax I've given rides to who have admitted to driving for Uber haven't tipped. We chatted it up about all of Uber's downsides, how cheap-ass pax suck, yada yada yada.... of course I assumed they would tip, I mean what kind of pathetic person wouldn't in that situation? Then, as I mentioned, two of the three didn't. Are you freaking shitting me??!!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Had a pax today who got out and said he would tip in the app and I would have bet MONEY that he would. But .... still waiting...


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I totally agree that it's part of their entitled attitude, however I really want to hear from millennials on this site to see what they have to say about the actual THINKING that goes with the entitlement, lack of tipping, etc. I don't understand how millennials are basically the only group that don't tip, regardless of how much a driver goes above and beyond for them.


All right, as the token millennial on this site (I'm 31), I'll bite and take the abuse.

As an initial note, my parents always taught me to tip at a restaurant, or to tip a driver. And we were dirt poor. So it's not all of us.

Many of you have mentioned that our parents possibly didn't teach us that tipping is something that should be done. Perhaps our cheap, entitled baby boomer and gen x parents are to blame.

When I'm driving, I find that I'm just as likely to get a tip from a millennial as anyone else. Perhaps, since I'm in that same demographic, riders are more likely to connect with me. It also could be that, if you have the expectation going into a ride that the person won't tip you, that that attitude rubs off on your pax ( whether you realize it or not).

People my age came of age during the great recession. I graduated with my BA in 2008. What happened that year? Oh yeah, the economy fell apart and students with extremely heavy debts were left in the lurch, with a dried-up job market. Many of us will have student debt for the better part of our lives. If the entitled baby boomers wouldn't have insisted on tax cuts tax cuts tax cuts, and taken personal responsibility for paying for their children's education (like most of their parents did), perhaps we'd be able to start right out of the gate without massive amounts of debt.

See, I can also make sweeping conclusions and denigrate an entire generation of people. It's not helpful. It's stereotyping, scapegoating and a product of a lazy thought process



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Part of it may just be this simple: young people have less money. I typically don't expect a tip from people I'm driving to a minimum wage job and it doesn't bother me. But if I am driving some business people to the airport, yep I do want a tip. Business people suck at tipping even if they can expense it.


Yes, indeed Many younger people may not tip as much because they don't have as much money. What a perfectly logical conclusion that doesn't start intergenerational warfare.

And I still maintain that the least likely person to tip is someone going to the airport. Irrespective of age.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
> One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
> One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
> One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
> ...


I actually turned down a few tips but I've learned to NOT do that anymore!!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Gen Z, part of the experience generation. I spend heavily for experiences. Tipped a $20 to a driver yesterday....she got my guitar out in the wind and rain. Pulled out my 20 and flash it so she saw the digits, but I accidentally dropped it right before her hand. Watching her chase that 20 in the wind and dig it out of a muddy puddle on the side of the ride...great experience.


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

bmedle said:


> All right, as the token millennial on this site (I'm 31), I'll bite and take the abuse.
> 
> As an initial note, my parents always taught me to tip at a restaurant, or to tip a driver. And we were dirt poor. So it's not all of us.
> 
> ...


Most all of my airport rides tip whether it is to or from. I would say 80% do. Mostly because I get accolades for navigating the airport properly. Airport in Phoenix is not the easiest apparently. I profit off other drivers ignorance. And again XL aiport passengers here have money. Most of my rides are 1-2 people with minimal luggage.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg that's amazing! ESPECIALLY since it was a 3.8 surge so they were already paying a good chunk of change for the ride.
> 
> I'm just curious - do you have the fare breakdown of that ride? I would love to know how much Uber made on that trip; I really hope they made a lot less than you.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. You summed it up perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have it a little wrong. Uber's motto since the inception of the X platform nearly 3 years ago has always been.
> 
> *"NO NEED TO TIP"*


Actually it was tip is included. No one liked it but fares were higher. On a minimum fare in DC in beginning you netted $5.60. And the fare was very short for minimum fare because fares were higher. Then went to a low of $3.20 less then cancellation fee. At some point they realized and raise to coincide with cancellation. Basically Uber tanks the fares with no consideration of tipping, luggage, extra passengers.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX's.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


i like the part about scum PAX's


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Millennials are the start of the end of tipping as they age and teach their children the entire tipping thing will fall apart.


Awesome - does that mean that I don't have to tip my millennial servers, bartenders, and Uber drivers? Yummy delivery drivers? Restaurant delivery folks? Because I'm going to make a point of sticking to my vow of NEVER tipping a millennial in any capacity, regardless of industry or business.

Uber driver is a millennial? Oh well, no more 20% tip for you. Server at my fave restaurant is a millennial? No automatic 20% tip for you (for mediocre service) or 30% tip (for great service). Yummy delivery is a millennial? No more automatic weekly $10 cash tip for them either.

I'm going to save shitloads of money, this will be amazing!

This will be the easiest resolution I've ever tried to stick to.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

roadman said:


> i like the part about scum PAX's


The majority are: 
SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM
SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM
I now need a YooHoo!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Awesome - does that mean that I don't have to tip my millennial servers, bartenders, and Uber drivers? Yummy delivery drivers? Restaurant delivery folks? Because I'm going to make a point of sticking to my vow of NEVER tipping a millennial in any capacity, regardless of industry or business.
> 
> Uber driver is a millennial? Oh well, no more 20% tip for you. Server at my fave restaurant is a millennial? No automatic 20% tip for you (for mediocre service) or 30% tip (for great service). Yummy delivery is a millennial? No more automatic weekly $10 cash tip for them either.
> 
> ...


Tipping is voluntary If you don't want to tip than don't tip, there is no requirement that is forcing anyone to tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is voluntary If you don't want to tip than don't tip, there is no requirement that is forcing anyone to tip.


Voluntary? Yes.
Implied? Also a yes!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is voluntary If you don't want to tip than don't tip, there is no requirement that is forcing anyone to tip.


Right, so I'm voluntarily not tipping millennials. Anyone else ( besides millennials) still gets a big fat tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Right, so I'm voluntarily not tipping millennials. Anyone else ( besides millennials) still gets a big fat tip.


I am in total agreement and will be doing the same!


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a group of girls do the same thing during the late hours. They started giving me orders on where to drop them off, I told them to put there stops in the app. When they said it would take them too long I said, " Ma'am, if you don't put the stop into the app, how is it going to look to Uber, when I take a woman(I'm a guy) to different locations which were not stated in the app?" "This is not to make your life more difficult but to protect me from looking like a creep, and to further educate you on how to conduct your future trips." They ALWAYS put in the destination after that line.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> The majority are:
> SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM
> SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM SCUM
> I now need a YooHoo!


This is so dumb dumb dumb dumb. The vast majority of my riders are wonderful people and after more than 2000 rides I enjoy each opportunity to meet new people.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

This is what we need for 90 percent of riders. Except forget just the kids, the adults need it just as much.

I would love to see those intitaled brats tell their intitaled parents we were charged a "tip" WTF is that?

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/t...andatory-tips-for-kids-eating-without-parents


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This is so dumb dumb dumb dumb. The vast majority of my riders are wonderful people and after more than 2000 rides I enjoy each opportunity to meet new people.


Fantastic! Everyone has their own pespective.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Awesome - does that mean that I don't have to tip my millennial servers, bartenders, and Uber drivers? Yummy delivery drivers? Restaurant delivery folks? Because I'm going to make a point of sticking to my vow of NEVER tipping a millennial in any capacity, regardless of industry or business.
> 
> Uber driver is a millennial? Oh well, no more 20% tip for you. Server at my fave restaurant is a millennial? No automatic 20% tip for you (for mediocre service) or 30% tip (for great service). Yummy delivery is a millennial? No more automatic weekly $10 cash tip for them either.
> 
> ...


I'm a millennial and I tip very well. In restaurants I tip well over 20 percent. When I get a large package delivered I tip 20 dollars. When I was a pax before I started driving Uber I tipped between 5 and 10 because rides were short. I preferred Lyft over Uber back then because it was more convenient for me to tip. My friend who is not a millennial told me that tip is included and I shouldn't tip Uber drivers but I did some research and never listened. I've tipped people that work in carwashes, retail, barbers, and any other services. My lowest tip is a 5. I don't think it's a millennial thing. I think it's a culture thing. In the country that I'm from originally, tipping high is the norm.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

My own millenial daughter is a selfish brat. She didn't learn her behavior from me or her mother. There are no words to explain why she is so selfish and mean spirited. My only guess is the "smart" phone and social media thing. We feel like failures as parents sometimes so it helps us to blame facebook and the like. Don't have kids, is my advise these days.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I am not a millennial and I hardly ever tip.


----------



## Pass me up (Jul 26, 2017)

I believe I know the problem... not the PAX, not the millenials, not saturated market, not Uber. I believe the problem is in the mirror.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is voluntary If you don't want to tip than don't tip, there is no requirement that is forcing anyone to tip.


No requirement, but it is customary in the industry of personal service, it is good etiquette, and it is the right and decent thing to do.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

u_no_me said:


> No requirement, but it is customary in the industry of personal service, it is good etiquette, and it is the right and decent thing to do.


On that we would disagree.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> On that we would disagree.


Are you a Millennial?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

u_no_me said:


> Are you a Millennial?


I am not.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not.


Well, I don't mean it personally, but your position lacks class.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pass me up said:


> I believe I know the problem... not the PAX, not the millenials, not saturated market, not Uber. I believe the problem is in the mirror.


I agree 100%. Its' in every mirror you peer into!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've had 3 passengers in the past tell me previous drivers refused to accept tips.
> One driver thought he might get in trouble somehow if Uber found out he accepted a tip.
> One refused a tip for reasons unclear and got mad when the pax insisted.
> One firmly stated with authority it is against policy to accept tips.
> ...


I used to do that!


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> We've all heard it from some PAX.
> "I love Uber" because:
> - It's fast. No more 45+ min wait for a taxi
> - Drivers are friendly
> ...


The better question is if they love all those things abt uber then WHY dont they tip their driver?? But they'll complain about shitty cab drivers and their shitty cars and service but will be sure to tip that shitty cab driver after they overpaid for their shit ride that took an hour to get to them.



goneubering said:


> This is so dumb dumb dumb dumb. The vast majority of my riders are wonderful people and after more than 2000 rides I enjoy each opportunity to meet new people.


Gag me with a fork.



Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


When I see other drivers jump out of their car to grab somebodys heavy ass luggage. I laugh and shake my head. You are the drivers that create these selfish entitled brat riders that think they deserve red carpet treatment for 5 bucks. Then to see you get in your car without them paying you for your service...


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

As a PAX, I always tip, it may not be until the next day or so because when I take an UBER (which is rare) I forget I have to rate after the ride, and then when I log in (which could be days later), I'll add the tip and rate the driver.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Chicagochas said:


> As a PAX, I always tip, it may not be until the next day or so because when I take an UBER (which is rare) I forget I have to rate after the ride, and then when I log in (which could be days later), I'll add the tip and rate the driver.


And as drivers, we sincerely appreciate riders such as yourself. Unfortunately for us, you are in the minority.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

You want to tip like a HR-G

Crappy service, A to B is A to C, Uturn at D then to B= no tip, 1 star report driver
A to B driver=3 star (average service), no tip
Good driver, fun ride=4 star(above avg.), badge plus lyrical comment
Exceptional, amenities provided, driver does as told, good music taste, tight ride= 5 star, $20 for shorty/$50 for long haul

Overall I probably average a decent tip on every ride (on average) its just that 1 driver in 10 or 15 gets it all. Natural selection

EDIT >Oh and if I am carrying anything more than a cell phone you better get of your fat ass and at least ask if I need help if you want a tip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> You want to tip like a HR-G
> 
> Crappy service, A to B is A to C, Uturn at D then to B= no tip, 1 star report driver
> A to B driver=3 star (average service), no tip
> ...


Sure, ok!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nobody should get a tip for doing their job. Now if you do something that is really impressive and above what other drivers usually do than and only than would I give a tip to an Uber driver. I can not think of many tip worthy impressive things that a driver could do perhaps getting me to a destination when I am running late faster than should be expected.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nobody should get a tip for doing their job. Now if you do something that is really impressive and above what other drivers usually do than and only than would I give a tip to an Uber driver. I can not think of many tip worthy impressive things that a driver could do perhaps getting me to a destination when I am running late faster than should be expected.


Are you saying you do not tip servers, bartenders, the pizza delivery person etc?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Are you saying you do not tip servers, bartenders, the pizza delivery person etc?


I do not unless I will be making that place somewhere I plan to visit again. In that case I am only tipping to avoid stuff being done to my food on a return visit.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Are you saying you do not tip servers, bartenders, the pizza delivery person etc?


Its crazy to see how strong the koolaid is that people are drinking from uber ...even from fellow drivers! Its ok to tip servers in any other arena because they dont make a normal base wage and rely heavily on tips, but somehow in their minds we are excluded from that category. Why? Because uber said its ok to treat us that way.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Its crazy to see how strong the koolaid is that people are drinking from uber ...even from fellow drivers! Its ok to tip servers in any other arena because they dont make a normal base wage and rely heavily on tips, but somehow in their minds we are excluded from that category. Why? Because uber said its ok to treat us that way.


Common misconception servers are guaranteed to make the same minimum wage that everyone else makes. If they do not receive enough tips to reach such level than their employer is required to make up the difference in direct compensation.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Common misconception servers are guaranteed to make the same minimum wage that everyone else makes. If they do not receive enough tips to reach such level than their employer is required to make up the difference in direct compensation.


WHAT? What is your source on this and are you talking about all 50 states?



Uberfunitis said:


> I do not unless I will be making that place somewhere I plan to visit again. In that case I am only tipping to avoid stuff being done to my food on a return visit.


I simply speechless!
However, I can say that on the very rare occasion that I did not tip, it was due to horrible service.



wunluv71 said:


> Its crazy to see how strong the koolaid is that people are drinking from uber ...even from fellow drivers! Its ok to tip servers in any other arena because they dont make a normal base wage and rely heavily on tips, but somehow in their minds we are excluded from that category. Why? Because uber said its ok to treat us that way.


Or a great many still believe that the "tip is included" BS!


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Common misconception servers are guaranteed to make the same minimum wage that everyone else makes. If they do not receive enough tips to reach such level than their employer is required to make up the difference in direct compensation.


Even more of a reason to tip uber drivers, if this is true. We do NOT have that guarantee.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nasshan79 said:


> Tipping is not a requirement. I'm a restaurant manager and I can tell you that servers feeling entitled to a tip shows through in attitude and level of service. Same goes for driving ride share. I do well on tips cash and in app. It is not a requirement to give me one... but I try to do the little things like flipping around and putting my pax right out side their destination. Too many drivers make pax cross the street and get out in traffic. I pull into driveways at their homes and they are amazed. Putting luggage on The curb at the airport with the handles in the up position instead of putting them on the street right outside my car, I also get out and move my seats for easier access to third row occasionally... little things like this equal tips. Feelings of entitlement don't.


Do you open the doors for your PAx? I hope not.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> WHAT? What is your source on this and are you talking about all 50 states?


Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.

It is a federal requirement
https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.pdf



wunluv71 said:


> Even more of a reason to tip uber drivers, if this is true. We do NOT have that guarantee.


The main reason that Uber drivers do not get tips and servers do even though they have a wage promised to them that is no lower than someone working in a retail store, is because a server has leverage. Servers can do stuff to your food if you return and have not tipped them on previous visits. An uber driver does not really have that same leverage, because we generally do not give the same person a ride more than once, there is no central way to inform others who tips or not, and even at that the driver has more to loose by not giving a safe ride than the passenger does as it is his or her vehicle on the line as well as the drivers safety.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I also gave 4 stars all the time because I thought 4 was good, 5 was only for above and beyond


yup, like those teachers who keep maximum grades to themselfs. even if everything is 100% correct. there will exist always people thinking you could have done more/better


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> yup, like those teachers who keep maximum grades to themselfs. even if everything is 100% correct. there will exist always people thinking you could have done more/better


"There's always room for improvement. If not, then you have no goals to achieve." This was said during one of my performance reviews, when the company announced a temporary halt on all employee annual raises.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.
> 
> It is a federal requirement
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.pdf
> ...


Regardless of federal statute, have some decency and tip good service. Sheesh!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Regardless of federal statute, have some decency and tip good service. Sheesh!


Sorry asking me what I want and bringing my food from the kitchen and a few drink refills does not deserve more than minimum wage.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sorry asking me what I want and bringing my food from the kitchen and a few drink refills does not deserve more than minimum wage.


Your entitled to your opinion and are very wise in not returning to an establishment where you have refused to tip. That would be gastro-intestinal suicide!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> And yet not one of you has the balls to admit it!


Well, certainly not the female pax.......


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The trolls are thick in this thread.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> You want to tip like a HR-G
> 
> Crappy service, A to B is A to C, Uturn at D then to B= no tip, 1 star report driver
> A to B driver=3 star (average service), no tip
> ...


So if every passenger rated like this, there would be no drivers if we did a good job with a fun ride, because we'd be deactivated for having a 4. With Uber the first one (Crappy Service) is one star, and the other three should be 5 stars. This is a pass/fail rating system because below a 4 is deactivation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> So if every passenger rated like this, there would be no drivers if we did a good job with a fun ride, because we'd be deactivated for having a 4. With Uber the first one (Crappy Service) is one star, and the other three should be 5 stars. This is a pass/fail rating system because below a 4 is deactivation.


That is not true there is not hard and fast rule about deactivations and ratings it is very much market driven based on how people in that market rate their drivers.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is not true there is not hard and fast rule about deactivations and ratings it is very much market driven based on how people in that market rate their drivers.


 Drivers don't even like taking passengers under 4.3. Whether they automatically deactivate or sometimes deactivate (it at least makes you a candidate), a 4 is still a failing score.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> a 4 is still a failing score.


I disagree.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree.


 Then we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

In a perfect world, tipping would not be required and the employers SHOULD pay a living wage.

That said, I could not date or hang out with a person that does not tip. Because it's not a perfect world, and cheap ****s make me sick.



Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree.


Passive troll. How classy and unique.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> In a perfect world, tipping would not be required and the employers SHOULD pay a living wage.
> 
> That said, I could not date or hang out with a person that does not tip. Because it's not a perfect world, and cheap &%[email protected]!*s make me sick.


That is fair enough, the same is true though I would not date or hang out with people who through around money wasting it in ways that are not needed or beneficial to us.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, I always tip extra to make up for people who don't . . . my mother always taught me that if you can make somebody else happy for a dollar (or two, whatever), why wouldn't you? I don't consider it throwing money away - I consider it the right thing to do.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> Well, I always tip extra to make up for people who don't . . . my mother always taught me that if you can make somebody else happy for a dollar (or two, whatever), why wouldn't you? I don't consider it throwing money away - I consider it the right thing to do.


My mom always taught me that you are not responsible for other peoples happiness.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

To each his own. There is a lot of joy that can be had by enjoying helping other people be happy. I certainly agree you need to take care of yourself, but not to the exclusion of helping others. But you do you and hopefully you'll never find yourself in a situation where you need to rely on the kindness of others.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> To each his own. There is a lot of joy that can be had by enjoying helping other people be happy. I certainly agree you need to take care of yourself, but not to the exclusion of helping others. But you do you and hopefully you'll never find yourself in a situation where you need to rely on the kindness of others.


You see there that is where you are assuming. I do all kinds of volunteer work, have my entire life. I just can not stand tipping and don't do it unless I have to. I feel if there is some kind of karma scale out there I will do fine.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah, maybe I leapt to conclusions and it's great that you volunteer . . . but it's hard for me to separate kindness into buckets. Well - just know if I ever ride in your car, you'll get a tip from me . . . peace.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> They are not ignorant. They are just stupid. People with no education make perfect uber drivers. You can tell when you meet them. Just ask them if they like uber. The really dumb ones are the happy ones. They are your point of reference and competition


Lyft and Uber both know that if they started getting more strict with hiring drivers that are smarter and more efficient,they will either have to raise the amount we earned or they would go out of business due to nobody wanting to work for them.Having dumbasses driving for them is the perfect solution.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Benny Alvarez said:


> Lyft and Uber both know that if they started getting more strict with with hiring drivers that are smarter and more efficient,they will either have to raise the amount we earned or they would go out of business due to nobody wanting to work for them.Having dumbasses driving for them is the perfect solution.


Where they screwed up and seem to be fixing it some is in pitching this as a full time job and not a side hustle from the beginning. This gig makes perfect sense for the person leaving their office and picking up people along the way home..... not so much for someone actually depending on all this.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

People call me cheap but when I break it down to them how much I actually tip for GREAT service I actually end up tipping more than they do.

I think there are 3 major kinds of people:

- People who tip often in moderate amounts (10% tip consistently no matter what)
- People who tip less often but when they do it's in large amounts for great service (25-30%, maybe 1/2 of the time)
- People who don't tip at all, and mainly do not patronize establishments or services where tip is required often (0-10%, rarely)

What defines GREAT service as a driver? It could be many things and somewhat subjective but for me I usually make trips easier for the driver by not only following the rules but generally ONLY using Uber when I have a very clear route with minimal traffic (I check ahead of time) with a safe pick-up and drop off zone. Literally a straight B line to either a major transport hub or other location. Down a thorough-way with minimal traffic lights or issues. The driver can usually arrive within 3-4 minutes, no wait time plus he is in a prime zone to pick up another PAX going in the opposite direction OR get right on the highway if need be. Given I am conscientious of these logistics and don't request door-to-door nor do I require assistance with luggage or groceries I don't see the principle in why I must tip every single time for a simple quick route. Now to the point of short routes being unprofitable that is another subject entirely. That frankly is not the PAX's problem to be concerned with and here's one reason why:

The problem is Marketing. Uber is marketed originally as a tip free app which is what got most NYers to sign up. If it wasn't tip free maybe you would have half the people you have on it today. As to whether that is a good or a bad thing that is another discussion. Now they are introducing tip as optional. It is communicated to the PAX in the app that tip is for great service. Not obligatory. The problem is as I mentioned on my other thread is this is interpreted by the consumer as bait and switch. Now with the passenger rating system in play riders will become increasingly apprehensive and question whether Uber is better than a Green medallion taxi in 5 boroughs NYC. There have been times when the green medallion is cheaper than Uber with tip included. So this is a unique dynamic here but only time will tell if Uber can last with these current economic model they have on the back-end.

Someone mentioned about the economics of it and most Uber poolers don't tip. Well a $2 tip adds up if you are a single mother working daily taking equivalent short trips and live in an area with high real estate prices. You are likely already spending half your money on rent. I am not saying anyone is right or wrong these are just the facts. I agree she should have thought about having a baby in NYC if she can't afford to tip for a cab ride, but then again you could say the same thing for the NYU student paying over-priced tuition instead of going to Baruch. Personal economics are too broad and variable to delve into for the tipping discussion in NYC. $2 tip for every ride, OK what if you ride 2x daily. And 5 days a week. That is $20 a week and adds up to $80 a month on top of the ride itself. Some people literally cannot afford to tip every single time and I would venture to say actually it's 50% of NYers. So most driver's would say OK don't use the app and don't take taxis. So then with those people out of the market your fares drop considerably. Who wins in this situation? Nobody. Contrary to popular belief at least 50% of people who take taxis or car service in NYC are not even in the top 50% of income. There are not enough rich guys tipping $5-10+ per trip for 10 minute rides to sustain the current driver market. So ultimately you'll need the average person who wouldn't ordinarily take a taxi to continue participating to maintain the current status quo. Although from reading this forum it seems for some experienced drivers they would rather take a temporary big hit to get some of the dumber drivers out of the market and have a "reset".

I agree driver's should not be shafted this is ethically irresponsible and morally wrong. However, the onus is upon the driver to make the system work for them or opt out. This is one principle I won't budge on because I have made certain life decisions and never stayed at an abusive employer for very long. Many people have too much pride to rely on family and friends until they get back on their feet. I have no such care for what people think. I am not going to support a system that doesn't benefit me, I'd rather sleep in my dad's basement and work on another business than shuffle around driving Uber if the conditions are as poor as driver's on here make it out to be. 

If they are advertising you can essentially make $40k a year pre-tax in NYC and you end up with $20k (not including tips) you might as well take a job at McDonald's or Wendy's because you'll be in the same exact situation with less stress.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> People call me cheap but when I break it down to them how much I actually tip for GREAT service I actually end up tipping more than they do.
> 
> I think there are 3 major kinds of people:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> - People who tip often in moderate amounts (10% tip consistently no matter what)
> - People who tip less often but when they do it's in large amounts for great service (25-30%, maybe 1/2 of the time)
> - People who don't tip at all, and mainly do not patronize establishments or services where tip is required often (0-10%, rarely)


I would add a fourth type - people who tip often and generously . . . (+20% 100% of the time).


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> My mom always taught me that you are not responsible for other peoples happiness.


You must be single!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You must be single!


Married for over 30 years now and that holds true for marriage as well.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Married for over 30 years now and that holds true for marriage as well.


k


----------

